
Starchip enterprise - otoolep
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21696876-interstellar-travel-means-thinking-both-very-big-and-very-small-new-plan
======
jensen123
I just read a science fiction book where this kind of technology was used -
Proxima by Stephen Baxter. Great book!

